# Took the test today....I know, nothing new.



## NRNCEMT (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I already had my NC EMT-B, but my company wanted me to be NR.  I went and tested today and I PASSED!!  I just found out about an hour ago.  My test got to 85 and stopped, I could have sworn that I failed.

If anyone else is looking to take the test anytime soon, my only advice is to study the following in order:

1. Cardiac :excl:
2. Airway :excl:
3. Scene Safety
4. OB
5. Ethics


----------



## EMTryan (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome job! 

Congratulations on passing the test. My advice to anyone studying for the NREMT test is to remember the ABCs. Never forget the ABCs!


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, the ABC's.  Always #1 to remember.


----------



## thowle (Feb 7, 2008)

As they all said, remember ABC's and don't look too far into the questions.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 7, 2008)

The test throw ALOT of questions that are worded wierd! They throw questions like...

Your patient is a 16 y/o female, she has hives all over her body and complaining of dyspnea, her vitals are (vitals listed) what is the next thing you do? 


A. Use Epinephrine auto injector

B. Elevate legs

C. Call ALS

D. Open airway and administer oxygen.


THE CORRECT ANSWER IS (D). Remeber your ABCs, you cant use the auto injector unless she has history of allergies or you have medical direction's command to do so. Your number one priority is taking care of the basics! (Airway, Breathing, Circulation). 

Tips for the test.

Read the question 3 times before answering.

Take your time and done rush. You have plenty of time. 

Remeber ABCs FIRST!

Goodluck to future testers and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranah (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats...i agree.. ABC's all the way and always choose the BEST answer because its not black and white.(just like all of EMS) its grey....


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 7, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> The test throw ALOT of questions that are worded wierd! They throw questions like...
> 
> Your patient is a 16 y/o female, she has hives all over her body and complaining of dyspnea, her vitals are (vitals listed) what is the next thing you do?
> 
> ...



I had almost the same question.  But the choice that was given and the one that I chose was to "Administer oxygen and transport".


----------



## Fire219man (Feb 25, 2008)

i had the same question as well.


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Reading into the question*

Thats the kind of questions I would start asking questions about....is she conscious or not?  What is her rate and quality of breathing?

She's obviously having an allergic reaction....is the Epi hers?  

Thats whats going to get me into trouble!  I always want ALL the facts!  I hate to ASSUME!  Especially when the test writer might assume your not assuming...or might assume something different then you are assuming.... yadda yadda yadda....  

My study materials:

1) Books...
2) Practice tests....
3) VALIUM! (which by the way usually end in "azepam" also called BZD's or Bennies...or Benzodiazepines.....My head is going to burst!)


----------

